# Peek-a-boo!



## Buckster (Nov 28, 2009)

Some 'hopper' shots:

1






2





3





4





5


----------



## Provo (Nov 29, 2009)

Buckster the pictures are excellent good vibrant colors & sharp :thumbup:


----------



## CCarsonPhoto (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice! #1, #2 & #5 made me smile


----------



## agompert (Dec 4, 2009)

it makes me wanna draw a tiny mustache on him... and give him a spoon so he's more sophisticated


----------



## Jacki (Dec 5, 2009)

Love 1 and 3. #3 looks like he should be wearing glasses with tape in the center.


----------



## Buckster (Dec 20, 2009)

peekay said:


> Which lens are you using? The OOF area is very smooth


#1 was shot with a Sigma 180mm EX macro lens.

The others were shot with a Canon 100-400mm IS L and a stack of Kenko extension tubes (before I got the dedicated Sigma macro lens).


----------



## jman6785 (Dec 20, 2009)

wow that is awesome! great shots.


----------



## Starkast (Dec 26, 2009)

haha they are spectacular, long time pictures have made me smile and laugh. Very cute


----------



## RPetterson (Dec 26, 2009)

they are great! I was going to ask what you used also but someone beat me to it!


----------



## chip (Dec 26, 2009)

wow, all great macro shots...I like #4 the most. Really spectacular!


----------

